
The Climate Change Deniers in Congress - aceperry
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a-guide-to-the-climate-change-deniers-in-congress
======
gavinpc
I get these action emails, and I sign these letters to my congresscritters (as
rms calls them), and the web sites say that a personal message can be "very
effective."

So sometimes I channel my madness into these "personal messages." Since I
assume that Inhofe and Lankford are too busy denying earthquakes to read their
fan mail, I take the liberty of copying my latest one here:

Dear Sir,

I must report with some emotion that I and my family are finally leaving
Oklahoma, where you are an undeniable example and leader of the people.

I urge you to oppose the executive order opening up new oil and gas drilling
off our Arctic and Atlantic coasts. Please instead support the Stop Arctic
Ocean Drilling Act and the Clean Ocean and Safe Tourism (COAST) Anti-Drilling
Act.

I will never forget the eleven long years I've spent in this place. With every
breath I take, I will be reminded of the natural wisdom of the Oklahoman
people and their deep relationship with the Earth.

Speaking of which, I have heard from some Oklahomans that the Earth is flat.
As it happens, I grew up in Louisiana, a very flat place where the admittedly
poor school system was possessed of its own opinions. As you may know, many of
your constituents have loved this great state far too much to ever stray from
its seemingly-endless confines, and although I have seen for example the
Atlantic Ocean with my own eyes, I confess I would not know how to go about
proving to them its so-called existence.

At any rate, I trust that when the time comes you will be bound to your
conviction, a conviction which I will enthusiastically support.

~~~
qbrass
They quit reading after you announced that you're no longer going to be a
voter in their state, and missed the flat-earther jab you took at them.

